# Gimp 2.20



## Illuvatar (9 Janvier 2005)

Hello,

Ce post est pour vous apprendre une nouvelle que vous connaissez sans doute déjà : La nouvelle version de The Gimp 2.20 est sortie, beaucoup mieux adaptées à Mac Os X que les anciennes ou on devait encore passer par fink.

@+


----------



## avosmac (9 Janvier 2005)

Il y a pas mal de temps déjà qu'il n'est plus nécessaire de passer par Fink comme nous l'avons écrit à maintes reprises.   

La mauvaise nouvelle avec cette version 2.2 par rapportà la 2.0, c'est qu'elle n'est que partiellement francisée, hélas. Il va falloir patienter un tantinet


----------



## judikael (14 Janvier 2005)

*Comment ouvrir un document GIMP ?*
*Bonjour,
 je vous supplie de me dire comment démarrer avec Gimp. Je ne trouve sur 
 aucun site ni Tutoriel ni Forum la réponse à ma question :
 Gimp m'impose de travailler avec des documents de 64 Mo si je suis en 
 résoltion 300 , en A4(21x29,7cm) et en Tif. C'est inacceptable un si 
 gros document. Sur photoshop en R 300, 21x29,7cm et tif je suis en 24 Mo 
 et je trouve cela déjà trop gros.
 J'aimerai tellement pouvoir démarrer sur Gimp pour quitter Bill mais ça 
 fait des mois que je suis bloqué par ce problème.
 Je vous en supplie, aidez-moi
 Amicalement
*


			
				Illuvatar a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Ce post est pour vous apprendre une nouvelle que vous connaissez sans doute déjà : La nouvelle version de The Gimp 2.20 est sortie, beaucoup mieux adaptées à Mac Os X que les anciennes ou on devait encore passer par fink.
> 
> @+


----------



## avosmac (14 Janvier 2005)

Et la lecture d'Avosmac ne vous apprend rien sur le démarrage avec The Gimp ?


----------



## DeniX (12 Février 2005)

Illuvatar a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Ce post est pour vous apprendre une nouvelle que vous connaissez sans doute déjà : La nouvelle version de The Gimp 2.20 est sortie, beaucoup mieux adaptées à Mac Os X que les anciennes ou on devait encore passer par fink.
> 
> @+



Bonjour
nouvelle mise à jour de Gimp avec la 2.2.3
GIMP 

DeniX


----------



## sibileau.raymond (7 Mars 2005)

bon d'accord il semble génial de gimp? mais comment un naïf débutant peut s'y retrouver ?
il a tant et tant d'outils que je me demande comment les utiliser !
existerait-il un didacticiel ou un bouquin  (genre gimp pour les nuls?) qui pourrait aider un nouveau ?
merci


----------



## DeniX (7 Mars 2005)

sibileau.raymond a dit:
			
		

> existerait-il un didacticiel ou un bouquin  (genre gimp pour les nuls?) qui pourrait aider un nouveau ?
> merci



bonsoir
D'abord les articles AvosMac : 

· Précis et concis (Un manuel pour prendre en main The Gimp : «Gimp» de Sven Neuman édité par O?Reilly )
*n°15 - p12 - parution : 11/2001 - rubrique : Darwin

· The Gimp, le Photoshop gratuit sur Mac OS X (Le traitement d?images sous Mac OS*X )
*n°15 - p12 - parution : 11/2001 - rubrique : Darwin

· Gimp 1.1.2 sous XTools (-)
*n°15 - p14 - parution : 11/2001 - rubrique : Darwin

· MacGimp et XDarwin sur cédérom (-)
*n°15 - p14 - parution : 11/2001 - rubrique : Darwin

· XDarwin pour finir (Des précisions pour gérer XDarwin, XFree86 et The Gimp sous Mac OS X )
*n°15 - p14 - parution : 11/2001 - rubrique : Darwin

· Comprendre The Gimp? («Styles Numériques» : le magazine pour créateurs graphiques)
*n°19 - p08 - parution : 05/2002 - rubrique : Actualité

· Désinstaller The Gimp et Cie ()
*n°21 - p18 - parution : 07-08/2002 - rubrique : Astuces Mac OS X
· Compatibilité (Installer The Gimp : précisions)
*n°43 - p48 - parution : 09/2004 - rubrique : Courriers

· L?ouverture d?images exotiques (The Gimp ouvre les fichiers .pcx)
*n°45 - p35 - parution : 11/2004 - rubrique : L'image

· Gimp en version 2.0.5 ()
*n°46 - p35 - parution : 12/2004 - rubrique : X 11

· Gimp en français ()
*n°47 - p39 - parution : 01/2005 - rubrique : X11

· Il sort Gimp (The Gimp version 2.2)
*n°48 - p05 - parution : 02/2005 - rubrique : Actualité

· Sortez le stock de palettes (Activer les palettes de Gimp)
*n°48 - p28 - parution : 02/2005 - rubrique : The Gimp

· Une méthode pour détourer avec Gimp 2 ()
*n°48 - p30 - parution : 02/2005 - rubrique : The Gimp

· Le logiciel libre se re-Gimp (Installer TheGimp 2.0)
*n°Hors Série n° 11 «Lo - p20 - parution : 06/2004 - rubrique : Open Source

· N?achetez pas Photoshop (Gratuit et complet pour vos retouches photos : The Gimp et son manuel )
*n°Hors série n° 4 «Spé - p19 - parution : 04/2002 - rubrique : Astuces

· The Gimp et le Mac (Un site francophone dédié à The Gimp et un autre pour réussir l?installation d? XFree86 )
*n°Hors série n° 4 «Spé - p19 - parution : 04/2002 - rubrique : Astuces

· The Gimp sous Mac OS 9 ()
*n°Hors série n° 4 «Spé - p28 - parution : 04/2002 - rubrique : Astuces

· N?achetez pas Photoshop (La retouche photo gratuite avec The Gimp et son manuel «Gimp pour Linux»
*n°Hors série n° 6 «Spé - p13 - parution : 01/2003 - rubrique : Darwin

· The Gimp et le Mac (Le site francophone dédié à The Gimp)
*n°Hors série n° 6 «Spé - p13 - parution : 01/2003 - rubrique : Darwin

· Précis et concis (Le manuel «Gimp» pour débuter avec The Gimp)
*n°Hors série n° 6 «Spé - p14 - parution : 01/2003 - rubrique : Darwin

· MacGimp et X Darwin sur cédérom ()
*n°Hors série n° 6 «Spé - p14 - parution : 01/2003 - rubrique : Darwin

· Opération détachage (The Gimp : séparer Palettes et Menus déroulants)
*n°Hors série n° 8 «Spé - p14 - parution : 10/2003 - rubrique : Logiciels Mac OS X


des adresses

http://www.aljacom.com/~gimp/
http://www.framasoft.net/article1054.html
http://www.framasoft.net/article1866.html
http://docs.gimp.org/fr/
http://logiciels-libres-cndp.ac-versailles.fr/article.php3?id_article=1

DeniX


----------

